# List of bowfishing guides / excursion operators



## basshappy

Haven't found a topic that lists all the guides in Georgia who offer bowfishing excursions.

Have I missed it?

I've got a friend coming in June who is interested in trying their hand at bowfishing.  Early to Mid-June, say around 10th-12th of June.  Never done it, no equipment.

Can those who are guides or offer excursions please PM me your information so I can see if I can set something up for my friend.   Or reply to this topic.

Thank you!


----------



## joey1919

What part of GA?


----------



## basshappy

Any part of Georgia.   How 'bout where the best bowfishin' is?  

Ideally within 30-60 minutes of Atlanta if bowfishing opportunities exist.  But would like to get info from anyone in Georgia who bowfishes.


----------



## JpEater

Michael Evans is the go to guy for guided bowfishing trips. He will go the extra mile to make sure you have a blast and get to shoot at lots of fish. 

www.LetsHunt.net


----------



## UpSouth811

2nd Michael or greg Campbell @ swamp hunts


----------



## jrbowhuntr

*Bowfishing Guides*

Check out 
http://www.bowfishingmadness.com/
Gene does a great job and has been doing Guided trips for years now. He has everything that you need, all you do is show up and fling arrows as long as you want.


----------



## Scottyhardison

Check out Jerry Russell @ Russell Outdoor Guides.com 
Great guy, that is familiar with all mid Georgia to North Georgia Lakes.


----------



## jarhead 44

Gene Hobbs with Bowfishing Madness


----------



## ben300win

Another vote for Michael Evans. Been bow fishing with him twice and gator hunting once. Will be going back again with him on 2 more trips this year.


----------



## Smelcer

ben300win said:


> Another vote for Michael Evans. Been bow fishing with him twice and gator hunting once. Will be going back again with him on 2 more trips this year.


I'm looking for gator guide, what does he charge


----------

